# ...Is this a glitch?



## Jackfrost (Dec 28, 2017)

So, I was walking around my campsite and I noticed that Goldie was sitting, but it wasn't in a chair. I've never seen this happen before, so is this a glitch or something new a camper can do because of an update?


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 28, 2017)

No, it's something they do on that game.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Yep they'll just sit somewhere, I get sad when they are just sitting outside the decorating field on the edge of my camp, I feel like they're in time out or something. TAT


----------



## arbra (Dec 29, 2017)

Where it gets strange is when they sit like that on the ground, right next to something that they SHOULD be sitting on (chair, log, etc.).


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 3, 2018)

They just like to lay on the floor. That's quite common in Japan actually.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2018)

it looks glitchy, but it's just something they do. Especially weird when they do this directly next to an unoccupied chair lol


----------



## Mistletoe (Jan 9, 2018)

I also see it, no glitch, I even have seen them sitting next to chair lol


----------

